# Rotary decoy/Vortex question



## rdjolympia (Sep 10, 2006)

With everyone making home brewed e-callers has anyone made a rotary machine from scratch? I picked up a windsheild wiper motor at the junk yard for $16 now all I have to do is figure out how DC wiring works without jump starting myself. I usually do my wiring jobs wearing rubber gloves so I only get to enjoy the blue smoke and and not any extra volts. Anyone with any know how, please let me know.

Thanks,

Saving money for decoys and drinks(AKA rdjolympia)


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

The wiring of the motor is simple. The frame and how you connect arms to the motor is up to you. The most important thing will be speed control. You can do it with a variable resistor or variable resistor connected to a transistor. This works OK but it generates heat and wastes power. A pulse width modulation DC motor control is the answer. It controls the motor speed by driving the motor with short pulses.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Here are a few websites that have good info on the pulse width modulation DC motor control

http://www.aaroncake.net/CIRCUITS/motorcon.asp

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects ... index.html

http://www.4qdtec.com/pwm-01.html

Just thought I would post them for anyone that needs a better explanation of it and how to build one


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

In my opinion, these are a thing of the past already. We have pulled them more often then not when using them the past year, and it's another thing to baby all the time as well as more batteries to charge, haul, etc.

It's amazing how fast the birds got conditioned to them.

Not trying to stop you from doing it, just giving my 2 cents from someone who owns/runs 2 of them and rarely uses them anymore.


----------



## goosehauler22 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would have to agree we have taken ours out of the spread also. Batteries are a huge pain in the rear most so in the spring when you have to haul them in.


----------



## meathog (Feb 6, 2009)

on mine i wired on low side and use a 6vlt batt with on off switch irun 2 for days without recharge no need for speed control 6 vlt is perfect speed :beer:


----------

